# Down rail, over my head?? Pic



## slyder (Jan 18, 2010)

Hey guys, trying to step up my park game. I am wanting to hit my 1st street style down rail and I think I have psych'd myself out. 

1st I'm still getting used to my new set-up, hoping to be very comfortable on it before Saturday. 
2nd this rail seems high and after ollie'ng I would/should be landing midway ish on the rail.
3rd not sure of the speed no one is really hitting this rail for me to watch or follow.

I am visualizing nailing it but and eager to nail it :thumbsup:


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Just remember with any down rail you're going to be ollieing out not up so if you shoot out and over you'll get on it regardless of the height.


----------



## seant46 (Dec 8, 2009)

And try not to force it! Just be nice and relaxed and you will know when you lock into a good grind. If you pop on a little weird and dont feel comfortable on the rail dont try to stick it out just slide off early and try again next run:thumbsup:


----------



## Honey Badger (Nov 9, 2012)

*Cough* Alpine Valley *Cough*


----------



## slyder (Jan 18, 2010)

Ya ride what you got is my motto. It's 1/2 hour door to my butt on a lift. They are really working on building a better park and so far they have. We don't have mountains here so, again, ride what you got. 

Better than only riding once a year at a great resort out west or only 10 times a year somewhere farther away.


----------



## john doe (Nov 6, 2009)

If you're referring to the down rail in your pic it looks a little scary with how low it si from that angle. I prefer rails I have to suck my legs up to hit. Gets you low and makes misses a little less bad. 

For that just give a solid ollie over the rail a few times to get comfortable with getting up and over the rail. Be sure to have a plenty of speed. Then just start cutting back the angle of attack and tapping the rail. From there you progress into looking down the rail and committing to the whole rail. Remember it is more about out the up when you ollie.


----------



## Outbreak825 (Dec 28, 2012)

i usually ollie next to the rail a bit before if im nervous to get a feel of how much speed i need to get on the rail. Once ive built that muscle memory and gain a bit more confidence, go for it, dont freak yourself out or youll botch it.


----------



## slyder (Jan 18, 2010)

*Progress made last night*

Hi gang, 
Many thanks for all the input. I've listened to members, studied videos and watched many riders form doing this. It was now my time to do this.

As you could tell I was a little overwhelmed by the feature my local hill had. I went with my kids and they brought one of their friends to a great park hill 2 hours away last night and they have a progression park and regular park . 

I started in the progression/beginner park and I also started to get comfortable on my new set up. 
I took everyone's advice/input and things worked out well. Dialing in the speed took a bit but this is a common theme for me. We got it figured out.

Here is the simple low to the ground ride on rail I started with, all 50/50's I took a few laps riding on then started to ollie onto it. Some times sliding off toe side, 2 sliding off heelside. but when I locked on I was right on top good form and I could feel I was stable.



















Here is a slightly larger rail that was in the bigger park, yes they had even bigger ones but I felt this was a great progression or step up from the other one. 
I think it is ollie only, as if you went straight on or ride on I think you would smack your board into the front of the rail as seen in the pic, correct me if I"m wrong. The point this was a step up for me. 
So I did the same. Dialed in my speed and started ollie'ing onto it. This one was little longer and I locked onto it and made the end of the feature nearly every time.



















Thanks to everyone for helping me build my confidence and the great input to allow this dad to continue to learn/improve in the park. I had another great outing with my kids and hope this continues for a while. Still learning and progressing.


----------



## seant46 (Dec 8, 2009)

Nice keep working at it:thumbsup:


----------



## slyder (Jan 18, 2010)

*little update...*

I haven't been riding a ton and when I have it's been more with friends on groomers and just hanging out riding any run we want. None of my old guy / dad friends ride park.

I did get out yesterday and I am happy to report I did my 1st down "hand rail" BA's advice and that of others helped a ton, and just manning up and trying it. I think I had more of a mental block then anything. 
I popped over not up like suggested and landed on the rail solid. I did slide off the opposite side about half way down. I didn't get hurt and the feeling of riding the rail even for the shortened distance I did felt great. I may have looked like a complete goof throwing my fists into the air and screaming " yaaaaa " to my buddy I was riding with. (he is a 20 something park guy) no matter what it felt great!!!!!

I had a long day and was sore and a bit tired so I figured end on an up beat note. I didn't try again but if left me with confidence, pride, and the feeling I can check a goal off of this years "want to learn" list.


----------



## david_z (Dec 14, 2009)

This question comes up pretty often. Here's a brief pic tutorial I put together a little while ago. The rail in this sequence looks very similar in size to the one you posted.

Rail approach - Imgur


----------

